# Dryfog - Rate of Application -Oil vs Latex



## jack1999 (Jul 15, 2014)

I know oil dryfog comes out of the gun slower than water based. But how much slower? Has anyone ever compared spraying oil vs latex and the time it took? 

As a %, what do you think the labour increase would be. 

Thanks


----------

